# كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

أزيكم يا شباب ؟ 

يااااااااارب تكونوا بخييييييير 

طبعا كلنااااا عارفين مشرفنا  oesi_no 

وانااااااااااا بالصدقة عرفت انه بيدور على عروسة 

وكمان ليه مواصفااات خاصة 

وبصرااااااااحة انا كان نفسى من زمان أشتغل خاطبة 30:

فجبتله عروسة تتناسب مع طووووووله قصدى مع مواصفاته :hlp:

واناااااااااااااا بقوله مبروك يا جو عليك العروسة 30:30:

تنقية ايدياااااااااااا وحياة عينيه  هههههههههههههههههه

وانتم كمان قولوله مبرووووووووووووك 

ودى صورة العروسة 








[/URL][/IMG]

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*

يا  زين ما اخترتى يا مرموره :new6:... أهو كده على الاقل مش هيحس بوحده وهو فوووووووووووووق ههههههههههه:smil12:
ألف مبرووووووك عليك يا جوووو   :999:........عروووووستك قمررررررر ومش هتلاقى اطول من كده ههههههههههه قصدى أحلى من كده :a63:
30:30:30:


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2008)

الله يبارك فيكى ميرسى على العروسه 
بس دى معندهاش رجلين متنفعش
انا عاوز رأيك فى العريس اللى انا جايبهولك بقا 





انا قولت بردة الطيور على اشكالها تقع ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*

*

marmar_maroo قال:



أزيكم يا شباب ؟ 

يااااااااارب تكونوا بخييييييير 

طبعا كلنااااا عارفين مشرفنا  oesi_no 

وانااااااااااا بالصدقة عرفت انه بيدور على عروسة 

وكمان ليه مواصفااات خاصة 

وبصرااااااااحة انا كان نفسى من زمان أشتغل خاطبة 30:

فجبتله عروسة تتناسب مع طووووووله قصدى مع مواصفاته :hlp:

واناااااااااااااا بقوله مبروك يا جو عليك العروسة 30:30:

تنقية ايدياااااااااااا وحياة عينيه  هههههههههههههههههه

وانتم كمان قولوله مبرووووووووووووك 

ودى صورة العروسة 







[/URL][/IMG]

:new6::new6::new6:​

أنقر للتوسيع...

الله يا مرمر بجد عروسة حلوة اوى 
الولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولوولولولولولولولولوللوولولولولولىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
تتربى فى طولك ياجو 

على كدة لما هيخلفوا هيجبولنا عواميد نور ولا ايه 
وخد بالك ياجو اليبس بتعها ماشى مع طقم العيد يعنى ملكش حجة ياعم 

وانا جيت اقولك مبروك اهوه علشان اعزرنى مش يبنفع اطل عمود النور علشان احضر الفرح 
والف مبروك تانى مرة يا اطول جوووووووووووو​*


----------



## mero_engel (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*

*الف مبروك العروسه يا جو *
*يازين ما اخترتي يا مرمر *
*لايقين علي بعض موووت *
*ربنا يسعدك *
*وتخلفلنا زرافه حلوه كده*
*قصدي نونو صغير*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*

*

oesi_no قال:



الله يبارك فيكى ميرسى على العروسه 
بس دى معندهاش رجلين متنفعش
انا عاوز رأيك فى العريس اللى انا جايبهولك بقا 





انا قولت بردة الطيور على اشكالها تقع ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ملقيتش اوحش من كدة شوية الناس كدة هتسيب العروسة وتبص على العريس

والفستان الى قعدت شهرين اعمل فيه مين يتفرج عليه 

وعلى كدة الفرح هيبقى فين بازن الله كدة لازم تقولى 
علشان محضرش

والف مبروك يامرمر فرحتلك واللهى​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



Dona Nabil قال:


> يا  زين ما اخترتى يا مرموره :new6:... أهو كده على الاقل مش هيحس بوحده وهو فوووووووووووووق ههههههههههه:smil12:
> ألف مبرووووووك عليك يا جوووو   :999:........عروووووستك قمررررررر ومش هتلاقى اطول من كده ههههههههههه قصدى أحلى من كده :a63:
> 30:30:30:



*حلووووووووووة يا دونا :new6::new6:

خالى الطويل يعرف فى اللى اطووووووول منه:59: *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



oesi_no قال:


> الله يبارك فيكى ميرسى على العروسه
> بس دى معندهاش رجلين متنفعش
> انا عاوز رأيك فى العريس اللى انا جايبهولك بقا
> 
> ...



*اااااااااايه يا جو !! 

انت جاى تضيع فرحتنا بييييك وجايبلى عريس 

كده الناس تفكر انك بترد الجميل حتى :59:

هنبقى نشوووووووف حكاية العريس ده بعدين 

خالينا فى فرحتناا بيك انت يا باشا :a63::a63:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> الله يا مرمر بجد عروسة حلوة اوى
> الولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولوولولولولولولولولوللوولولولولولىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> تتربى فى طولك ياجو
> ...



*اااااااااايه يا انجى مش عيب تقولى كده 

ايه هيجيبوا عواميد نور دى !! 

دى عواميد النور اقصرررررررر يا ماما 

حرام الظلم :new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> ملقيتش اوحش من كدة شوية الناس كدة هتسيب العروسة وتبص على العريس
> 
> ...



*ااااااااااااايه يا انجى !!

خالى بالك بقى انت كده بتلعبى بعداد عمرك 

ابعدى عن الشر وغنى له يااااااا انجى :t32:

:new6::new6:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



mero_engel قال:


> *الف مبروك العروسه يا جو *
> *يازين ما اخترتي يا مرمر *
> *لايقين علي بعض موووت *
> *ربنا يسعدك *
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Coptic Man (14 مايو 2008)

بالرفاء والبيبن يا جو

ولو اني مش عارف مين اللي هيجيب البنين بالضبط :new6::new6:

قمررررررر العروسة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



Coptic Man قال:


> بالرفاء والبيبن يا جو
> 
> ولو اني مش عارف مين اللي هيجيب البنين بالضبط :new6::new6:
> 
> قمررررررر العروسة



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووة يا مينا يا مصيبة 

يا جمااااااااعة ترقبوا عروسة مينا قريبا جدا جدا :a63::a63:*​


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*

*احم احم سلامة الشوف ده مش ست ده راجل*


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*

*دماغ جورج بالأشعة المقطعية*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



Scofield قال:


> *احم احم سلامة الشوف ده مش ست ده راجل*



*لالالالالالالالا سلامة الشوف ايه !!

هى شكلها مش ست بس التجارب اثبتت انها ست 

وتصلح للآستهلاك الادامى كمان

 :new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



Scofield قال:


> *دماغ جورج بالأشعة المقطعية*



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## جيلان (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*

*ايه ده يا بت يا مرمر
عروسة قمر
بصراحة ملكش حجة
يلا عشن تجيبولنا عواميد صغيرة قصدى عيال صغيرة
ويعدوا يجروا فى المنتدى يعمللنا منظر كدى*


----------



## جيلان (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



oesi_no قال:


> الله يبارك فيكى ميرسى على العروسه
> بس دى معندهاش رجلين متنفعش
> انا عاوز رأيك فى العريس اللى انا جايبهولك بقا
> 
> ...



*لولولووووووووووووووى
بقى انت ومرمر فى يوم واحد كدى
الف مبروك يا بت
صبرتى ونولتى*


----------



## جيلان (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
ده ايه الافراح الى دبت فى المنتدى دى
يلا خلينا نخلص منه ونمشى فى جوازته
كان عامل قلق*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



جيلان قال:


> *لولولووووووووووووووى
> بقى انت ومرمر فى يوم واحد كدى
> الف مبروك يا بت
> صبرتى ونولتى*



*ااااااااايه اللى جاب العضوة دى هنا 

هو انا مش فاصلتك مرتين قبل كده :new6:

عقبااااااااااالك ياختى كده وعلى العموم انا متنازلة لجنابك عنه 

ولو اعترضتى بقى...

أحم أحم انتى هنا فى الترفيهى يا حلووووووة :new6:

هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*

*يا شباااااااااااااااب....

انا ملاحظة ان جو بقاله اكتر من ساعة فى الموضوع ومش بيرد 

اوعى يا جو يكون اغمى عليك من الفرحة ولا حاااااااجة 

:new6::new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## جيلان (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ااااااااايه اللى جاب العضوة دى هنا
> 
> هو انا مش فاصلتك مرتين قبل كده :new6:
> 
> ...





> هو انا مش فاصلتك مرتين قبل كده :new6:



*امتى ده
جربى تانى كدى يمكن اخد بالى*



> عقبااااااااااالك ياختى كده وعلى العموم انا متنازلة لجنابك عنه



*لا يا حبيبتى ده جى على اسمك
مش باخد حاجة حد*



> ولو اعترضتى بقى...
> 
> أحم أحم انتى هنا فى الترفيهى يا حلووووووة :new6


:

*ايه الترفيهى يعنى
حدود اسرائيل
هتعملى 
طب اعلى ما خيلك اركبيه
 والى عندك اعمليه
 واخرك هاتيه بقى 
وورينى هتعملى ايه بقى:t30:


تحياتى:smile01*


----------



## max mike (14 مايو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه الف الف مبروك  والفرح امتى بقى بس احنا اكيد معزومين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



جيلان قال:


> *امتى ده
> جربى تانى كدى يمكن اخد بالى*
> 
> 
> ...



*:new6::new6::new6:

ماماااااااااا قالتلى لما حد يرد عليكى كده 

قوليله ربنا يسامحك :smil15::smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> ده ايه الافراح الى دبت فى المنتدى دى
> يلا خلينا نخلص منه ونمشى فى جوازته
> كان عامل قلق*



*فييييييينك يا مينا تييجى تشوف الناس دى بتحبك ازاى 

:new6::new6:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*

الف الف مليون مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جو عروسة مافيش زيها جمال واخلاق وادب وطوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول مش موجوده غير فيها 
والف مليوووووووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووووووك يا مرمر يا حبيبتي عريسك زي القمر
بس ابقي خليه يخبي وشه علشان الحسد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وكمان مينا هتجبيله عروسه 
طب كويس تلات افراح في يوم واحد يا فرحنا في المنتدي
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا مينا مقدما واوعي تنسي تعزميني
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
واا واثقه في اختيار مرمر اكيد هتكون عروسه مفيش بعدها
ربنا يتمم علي خير للكل​


----------



## hokka_2020 (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*

مبروك يا oesi_no
عقبال البكارى  قمر ياناس ياخرابى
والطول هيبة عادى 
مش هتلاقى زيها دى
بس مينفعش كده انا عايزة دعوة الفرح 
وتقريبا الفرح هيبقى ف الروف عشان مفيش مكان هتعرف تدخله هههههههههههه
مرمر فعلا خاطبة ممتاااااااااازة ​


----------



## vetaa (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*

*طبعا قبل اى تعلق
الف مليون مبروك يا جو
30:30:30:
ده يوم الهنا يوم ما نفرح بيك كده
ووكمان اية مع عروسة مناسبة جداااااااااا
طبعا فى الطول هههههههههه

وبعدين بقى يا جماعه مش ملاحظين ان جو اختفى
يا ترى راح فين بقى :smile01


يلا اظهر وبان دى حتى عروستك قمر يا راجل
ولا خايف عليها من الحسد :t30:


طبعا مش هتفوتنى الهديه**:16_4_8:*
*الف مبروك يا جووووووو 

*


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2008)

للغلق وشنق العضوة 
العروسه طلعت اطول من العريس :act23:

وبالنسبه لغيابى كنت فى رحله جواز خارج البلاد ربنا يجازيكى يا مرمر  مش كنتى جبتى عروسه من مصر بدل الشحططه وفى الاخر تطلع اطول منى 
تذاكر الطيران هتتخصم من مرتبك  :smile01:smile01​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*

*ههههههههههههههه


الف مبروك العروسه ياجوووو*​


----------



## BITAR (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*

*فى ايه يا marmar_maroo*
*الراجل*
*كافى خيره شره*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس الصراحه*
*عروسه *
*نقااااااااااااااااااوه*
*ونما الى علمى *
*( حلوه نما دى )*
*انها الان تحت الانقاض بسبب زلزال الصين*
*يا خسارة*
*جت العروسه تفرح ملقتش ليها مطرح*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اى خدمه يا oesi_no*​


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2008)

ايه دة هى ماتت تحت الانقاض 
اذن 
هنا سرادق العزاء
برجاء من الجميع المشاركة ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



oesi_no قال:


> للغلق وشنق العضوة
> العروسه طلعت اطول من العريس :act23:
> 
> وبالنسبه لغيابى كنت فى رحله جواز خارج البلاد ربنا يجازيكى يا مرمر  مش كنتى جبتى عروسه من مصر بدل الشحططه وفى الاخر تطلع اطول منى
> تذاكر الطيران هتتخصم من مرتبك  :smile01:smile01​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه

لالالا بصراحة مش مصدقة 

طيب هاتلى اثبات انها اطوووووول منك :smi411:

يا جووووووووووو باشا انت تؤمر نجيبلك واحدة من مصر حالا 

بس كله الا خصم المرتب ده احنا لسه بنقول يا هادى leasantr*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



BITAR قال:


> *فى ايه يا marmar_maroo*
> *الراجل*
> *كافى خيره شره*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...




*يا استااااااااذ بيتر ماهو الخوف ميجييش غير 

من الناس اللى كافيه خيرهم شرهم دوووول 

والدليل وكمان حضرتك اللى اثبته 

اول ماجبتله عروسة من الصين حصل زلزال 

بركاااااااااتك معانا يا جو 

وخااااااليك دايما راضين عننا لحسن الواحد مش فى حمل زلزال :new6:

هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*



oesi_no قال:


> ايه دة هى ماتت تحت الانقاض
> اذن
> هنا سرادق العزاء
> برجاء من الجميع المشاركة ​



*يسلااااااااااااااااام 

هو انا اطول بردوا يا جو ان ملفى الشخصى يبقى سرداق العزاء

ربنا يقدرنى على فعل الخير 

 :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نقول مبرووووووووووووك يا oesi_no*





*هههههههههههههه

حتى العروسة لابسة أحمر

ياريت تشوفلك حل مع اللون الاحمر دة يا جو

لحسن بعد كدة تأخدة فى حقن
هههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مايو 2008)

*بناء علي قوانين جديدة*

*يؤسفني اننا اضطر لغلق الموضوع*

*عذرا لكل الاخوة المشاركين *​


----------

